# An online way to find equestrian centers near you?



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anybody know of an easy online source to find equestrian centers in your area? I was thinking about looking up centers near me, #1 to find them, #2 maybe for a job someday? :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

There's this one site that's very good!

http://www.horserentals.com/horses.html

You just pick your state & it gives you tons of stuff. Like riding stables, centers, etc. 
Even gives you the websites of the places & phone #'s/addresses!
I've used it many times.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.horsetrip.com/

This might help a little too?


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks. I'll try them out.


----------

